# electric steering pump



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

I am working to install one in my conversion.
More info here 

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19505


Also I hope you got one of those too :

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/mes-rm3-heaters-ebay-81229.html


----------



## sabahtom (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi babynancy. Normally the water pump is not needed on an EV. Are you doing a water-cooled conversion or is this a question for an ICE forum?


----------

